# Mönche am Meer mit eingetrübtem Teich



## Mönche am Meer (16. Okt. 2020)

Hallo, ich stelle mich schnell vor: Ich bin ein Mönch von 20 weiteren Mönchen die ihr Kloster an derAdriaküste in Mittelitalien haben.
Wir haben nach einer falschen Beratung unsere Wasserpflanzen mir sehr lehmiger Erde im Teich eingepflanzt. Das geschah im August und zur Zeit war das Wasser glasklar. Jetzt nach mehreren Monaten ist dieTrübung immer noch da. Unsere Filteranlage hat einen Umsatz von 40.000l/h (Teichgröße 290.000l) und die Bürstenfilter und deren Behälter werden regelmässig gereinigt und das Lehm entfernt.
Wie lange kann so eine Trübung dauern?
(Entschuldigt mein einfaches Deutsch)
Tom


----------



## troll20 (17. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Mönch Tom, herzlich willkommen in diesem Forum.

Nicht erschrecken, ich habe Mal deinen Beitrag gemeldet damit er seinen eigenen Threads bekommt. Damit sollte er in Kürze verschoben werden.
Wenn es dann möglich ist deinen Teich  mit mehr Details vorzustellen kann man dir bestimmt irgendwie helfen. Dazu helfen uns am besten Bilder von eurem Teich, der Filteranlage, dem Aufstellungsort der Pumpe und dem ganzen direkten Umfeld vom Teich.


----------



## samorai (17. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Bruder Tom und herzlich willkommen bei uns hier im Forum!

Die Hauptfrage ist sind im Teich Karpfen ähnliche Fische drin?


----------



## Mönche am Meer (17. Okt. 2020)

Ok, sobald möglich schicke ich euch Fotos. 
Danke für eure Antwort. 
Pace e bene


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Okt. 2020)

Wichtig ist die Frage ob Cyprinus (Karpfen Artige) im Teich sind. Die wühlen den Lehm immer wieder auf.

Möglicherweise kann man den Lehm mit einem groben Schotter abdecken.


----------



## Mönche am Meer (18. Okt. 2020)

Ok, nun habe ich einige Bilder geladen.
Im Teich haben wir zur Zeit nur 2 Fische, es sind Koi-Karpfen.
Koennen 2 Koi's so viel Schlamm aufwuehlen?


Tottoabs schrieb:


> Möglicherweise kann man den Lehm mit einem groben Schotter abdecken.


Welche Groesse sollte dieser Schotter haben?


----------



## Mönche am Meer (18. Okt. 2020)

Allerdings danke fuer Euer "willkommen"


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Okt. 2020)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/authors/mönche-am-meer.41518/photos
Schöner Teich.

Ja, wenn die jeden Tag ein bisschen wühlen.
Lehm ist schon gut für Pflanzen.
Ich würde es vielleicht mit einer Schottergröße versuchen wo die Koi nicht mehr drinne wühlen oder mit einer dicken Kies/Sandschich, welche den Lehm abdeckt.
Vielleicht haben ja auch noch andere eine Idee.


----------



## troll20 (19. Okt. 2020)

Nette Bilder nur leider keine Filtertechnik zu sehen.
Auch sonst hört sich eure Filterung sehr konfus an.
Und bringt bei der Teichgröße überhaupt nichts außer Stromverbrennung.


Mönche am Meer schrieb:


> 40.000l/h (Teichgröße 290.000l)


Das bedeutet alle 8h einmal sofern der ganze Teich überhaupt durchströmt wird.
Jedoch kann hier wohl kaum die Ursache der Trübung sein 
Lehm ist zwar für die Pflanzen schön jedoch kann das schon mal nur durch die Wärme des Wassers am absinken gehindert werden.
Das mit dem abdecken wird dir auch nur bedingt helfen, wäre aber besser als nichts.
Wenn dann mit einer Mischung aus Sand und Kies bis 10mm Körnung. Das können zwar die Koi noch aufnehmen aber ab 2 - 3 cm Dicke wird der Lehm eher in Ruhe gelassen.
Warum mussten da überhaupt Fische rein???


----------



## Kolja (19. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Tom,

herzlich Willkommen hier.
Wie habt ihr denn die Erde eingebracht? Nachdem das Wasser drin war? Und in welcher Tiefe? Ist es überhaupt möglich die Erde abzudecken?

Ich habe Sand mit Lehmzusatz eingefüllt. Und zwar einen Teil nachdem schon Wasser eingefüllt war. Das hat eine starke Trübung ergeben und ich dachte, ich hätte einen großen Fehler gemacht. Jedoch hat sich die Trübung nach und nach gesetzt. Tag für Tag ein wenig mehr. Aber es hat schon gedauert (ca. 1 Monat). Ist denn gar keine Verbesserung zu sehen?

Sand/Lehm den ich im Trockenen eingebracht habe und dann den Wasserstand erhöht habe, hat keine Trübung mehr verursacht.

Ich würde genau beobachten und denke, das setzt sich.


----------



## samorai (19. Okt. 2020)

Hallo @Kolja!

"Manchmal" kleidet man den Teich mit Lehm aus bevor das Wasser eingefüllt wird.


----------



## Mönche am Meer (19. Okt. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Auch sonst hört sich eure Filterung sehr konfus an.
> Und bringt bei der Teichgröße überhaupt nichts außer Stromverbrennung.


Also ich werde sobald moeglich einige Fotos der Filteranlage ins Album geben und dazu eine bessere Erklaehrung.


Kolja schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr denn die Erde eingebracht? Nachdem das Wasser drin war? Und in welcher Tiefe?


Die Erde wurde nach der Einfuellung des Wassers mit den Pflanzen eingesetzt, in einer Tiefe von ungefaehr 20-30cm.


Kolja schrieb:


> Ich würde genau beobachten und denke, das setzt sich.


Ja die Hoffnung auf eine Verbesserung des Wassers haben wir nicht aufgegeben, allerdings sind nach der Lehmzugabe schon 2 Monate vergangen.


troll20 schrieb:


> Warum mussten da überhaupt Fische rein???


Die Kois gefallen uns, sie geben ein friedliches Gefuehl, wir beobachten sie gerne. Auf alle Faelle werden da nicht mehr als sieben Karpfen im Teich wohnen.


troll20 schrieb:


> Lehm ist zwar für die Pflanzen schön jedoch kann das schon mal nur durch die Wärme des Wassers am absinken gehindert werden.


Das Wasser hat zur Zeit 17 C° und schwankt in waermeren Tagen bis zu 22 C°.

Ist euch vielleicht bekannt ob da bestimmte Bakterienstaemme weiterhelfen koennen? Natuerlich handelt es sich hier nicht um Faulschlamm und Lehmpartikel sind wahrscheinlich nicht zersetzbar.


----------



## Kolja (20. Okt. 2020)

Mönche am Meer schrieb:


> Die Erde wurde nach der Einfuellung des Wassers mit den Pflanzen eingesetzt, in einer Tiefe von ungefaehr 20-30cm.


Dann ist ja ein Abdecken mit Sand oder Kies evtl. möglich.
Bei meinem viel kleineren Teich und wahrscheinlich auch weniger Lehmanteil hat es ja auch länger gedauert. Gerade als ich erst das Wasser und dann den lehmigen Sand eingesetzt habe.


----------



## Mönche am Meer (20. Okt. 2020)

Das Auskleiden mit irgendwelchen Material werden wir eventuell nur als Notloesung anwenden.
Ich wiederhole die frage:


Mönche am Meer schrieb:


> Ist euch vielleicht bekannt ob da bestimmte Bakterienstaemme weiterhelfen koennen? Natuerlich handelt es sich hier nicht um Faulschlamm und Lehmpartikel sind wahrscheinlich nicht zersetzbar.


----------



## troll20 (21. Okt. 2020)

Mönche am Meer schrieb:


> Ist euch vielleicht bekannt ob da bestimmte Bakterienstaemme weiterhelfen koennen? Natuerlich handelt es sich hier nicht um Faulschlamm und Lehmpartikel sind wahrscheinlich nicht zersetzbar.


Lehm ist doch schon zersetztes Gestein, schön fein gemahlen.
Da gibt es keine Bakterien die dies fressen wollen.
Da hilft nur Geduld bis es sich in den Filter bewegt hat oder es sich von alleine gesetzt hat.
Jetzt kann man nur noch nachhelfen das keine weiteren Lehman-Teile aufgewühlt werden durch Tier und Mensch.
Oder richtig lange warten dann wird sich das weites gehend durch u.a. Wurzeln selbst verfestigen.


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Okt. 2020)

Vielleicht helfen irgend welche Filtertierchen welche den Lehm dann fester ausscheiden.
Wasserflöhe werden aber bestimmt von den Koi nach und nach gefressen.


----------



## Mönche am Meer (25. Okt. 2020)

Danke für die vielen Tipps. Die bepflanzte Zone ist mittlerweile schon mit groben Kies abgedeckt worden. Ich werde wahrscheinlich im Frühjahr mit unserem Schlammsauger eine allgemeine Säuberung des Teichgrundes vornehmen, keine schnelle Arbeit. Bisher ist die Sichttiefe ungefähr 70cm, vielleicht wird das Wasser bis dahin klarer.


----------



## Kolja (25. Okt. 2020)

Ah, dann hat sich ja etwas getan bei der Sichttiefe. Das wird schon.


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Okt. 2020)

Mach vielleicht von der Optik ein neues Bild.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/2020-08-16-lago-piante_1.32976/


----------



## mitch (28. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Tom,
ich hatte das vor langer Zeit auch mal, das Wasser schaute wie mit Milch aus. 
Warte mal den Winter ab, die Lehmpartikel müssen sich erst setzen - und das dauert, die Geduld wird sich auszahlen.


----------

